# Dragon News Channel on youtube.com



## RaptorArts (Aug 21, 2009)

*Dragon News Channel  prototype on youtube.com*

*UPDATE* ok guys why dont you get a sense of humor and just go with the flow instead of being critical and throwing names at me like a damn child. 
I mean get real Corto... Calling me Cheap and Douchey is only reflecting on  yourself. If you cant see the obvious fact that this is me in the video then your in need of glasses. what about this "Second Sentence"? I dont know what your talking about... If this is what FurAffinity has to offer Count me out. Ill find another forum where people actually know how to smile and be polite. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hey guys... I found this youtube station that has this dragon fella who tells the news and some off topic stuff....   lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVE6Es_j3Dw

If you want to see more click on "Subscribe" to the news feed. Tons of subjects will be covered. 

Hes just announced a short broadcast an  hour ago here...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVBKhfKsr1g&feature=channel


----------



## Corto (Aug 21, 2009)

So, uh, is this you? If so, saying "this is some video I found on youtube" is incredibly cheap and douchey. And you're not even doing a good job of hiding this is you, what with having that avatar and your second sentence and all that.
EDIT: Also moved.


----------



## Matt (Aug 21, 2009)

Corto said:


> So, uh, is this you? If so, saying "this is some video I found on youtube" is incredibly cheap and douchey. And you're not even doing a good job of hiding this is you, what with having that avatar and your second sentence and all that.
> EDIT: Also moved.


 =3 caught.


----------



## RaptorArts (Aug 21, 2009)

Corto said:


> So, uh, is this you? If so, saying "this is some video I found on youtube" is incredibly cheap and douchey. And you're not even doing a good job of hiding this is you, what with having that avatar and your second sentence and all that.
> EDIT: Also moved.





Sheesh get a sense of humor will ya Corto. Damn i hope other members of furaffinity aren/t as critical and rude as you are.

And for your information Yes that is me! Why else would I have my avatar be of me and the faux news be me. Sheesh. If you cant get a sense of humor just don/t comment ok?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 21, 2009)

RaptorArts said:


> Sheesh get a sense of humor will ya Corto. Damn i hope other members of furaffinity aren/t as critical and rude as you are.
> 
> And for your information Yes that is me! Why else would I have my avatar be of me and the faux news be me. Sheesh. If you cant get a sense of humor just don/t comment ok?



cause in reality...it was a douche and dick move to act or even joke like it was someone else, but instead didnt say "I own this channel on youtube"


----------



## RaptorArts (Aug 21, 2009)

Matt said:


> =3 caught.



I wasn't hiding anything so how can i be caught?


----------



## RaptorArts (Aug 21, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause in reality...it was a douche and dick move to act or even joke like it was someone else, but instead didnt say "I own this channel on youtube"




Fuck off...


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 21, 2009)

RaptorArts said:


> Fuck off...


hey I was just stating the facts, dun like em I would then wonder why are you on FAF if everyone is gonna be like this.


----------



## RaptorArts (Aug 21, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> hey I was just stating the facts, dun like em I would then wonder why are you on FAF if everyone is gonna be like this.




Every action has an opposite and equal reaction. 
Sometimes the reaction isn't so oposite...


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 21, 2009)

I lolled... not at the supposed funnyness of the news thing... but at the whole lameness of it all... It would have been funny if it was to have a humourous approach, but it was too serious about it all...


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 21, 2009)

RaptorArts said:


> Every action has an opposite and equal reaction.
> Sometimes the reaction isn't so oposite...


but still an opposite


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 21, 2009)

Oi. Give him a break here and cut the crap.

Harassment of other members is not tolerated.


----------



## RaptorArts (Aug 21, 2009)

Apology accepted to the one who PM'd me...


----------



## TDK (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm going to try to give you a non-mean constructive critique so that the next broadcasts won't be so... Don't take this the wrong way, but it just wasn't that funny. I mean if you had a cheesy newsroom background and even some funnier stories then it would be so much better. The first one I couldn't even finish because it was just me reading text, if I wanted to read fake stories, I would have read The Onion. The 2nd was better because of the voice, if you use that, plus think of some other ideas to make it more "newsy" then it's solid.

If you want to have any ideas on funny,fake, satirical news stuff, just look at Fox News .


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 21, 2009)

dragon newz...
lol weird...
hey ur mask is pretty cool but I think it would be really sweet if u managed to blend the skin around ur eyes and put in contacts! C:


----------



## RaptorArts (Aug 21, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> I'm going to try to give you a non-mean constructive critique so that the next broadcasts won't be so... Don't take this the wrong way, but it just wasn't that funny. I mean if you had a cheesy newsroom background and even some funnier stories then it would be so much better. The first one I couldn't even finish because it was just me reading text, if I wanted to read fake stories, I would have read The Onion. The 2nd was better because of the voice, if you use that, plus think of some other ideas to make it more "newsy" then it's solid.
> 
> If you want to have any ideas on funny,fake, satirical news stuff, just look at Fox News .



I agree that the first one was a bit erm lame due to the no voice thing. I didn't have a mic at the time. 

As for funny humor type thing I am part dead serious and part humor. Not sure how to balance the 2 though. All the stories are based on factual news articles as far as I know of them being fact. I want to cover controversial issues which will make my "Dragon News" unique in and of itself with the help of the costume.

You will slowly see the show evolove a little more every time. Right now im stuck with "Windows Movie Maker" which really sucks but it works for the time being. 

I just spent about $20. on a backdrop and frame. I want to eventually paint it to look like an actual backdrop but for now it works. 

And just a note to everybody that this entire thing is being done in a 10' x 11' bedroom that I am renting while I go to college with a next to zero budget.

I agree about FOX news LOL they are always being made fun of like FAUX News


----------



## RaptorArts (Aug 21, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> dragon newz...
> lol weird...
> hey ur mask is pretty cool but I think it would be really sweet if u managed to blend the skin around ur eyes and put in contacts! C:




Ive tried actual makeup but its not showing up on camera. When Halloween stuff comes out Ill buy some of that cream stuff... Man I hate that stuff but at least I don't have to wear it for 8 hours a day. Just a few minutes for the videos. 

As for contacts. Man I wish I could afford some but they are Way out of my price range right now..

If things get better financially (I hope) then I can do some searching for reptilian lenses in the orange yellow coloration. I think that would look a bit spooky. Though reptilian green with oval slits work too


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 22, 2009)

Bad news attitude and voice, you need more emphasis and a little body language. Also your mask kinda looks a bit...wonky, not to be insulting but the head is rather large, or looks that way because the bridge of the nose is so far down. :\


----------



## RaptorArts (Aug 22, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Bad news attitude and voice, you need more emphasis and a little body language. Also your mask kinda looks a bit...wonky, not to be insulting but the head is rather large, or looks that way because the bridge of the nose is so far down. :\



Not quite sure I understand the Bad News Attitude? As for the voice its kind of hard to sound clear when your talking in a mask but I suppose I understand that.


----------

